

Google Ventures Invests In Local Deals Site Signpost - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/signpost-local-deals/

======
brown9-2
Signpost was formerly known as Postabon, and was co-founded by one of our own
(<http://searchyc.com/postabon>)

